# Part time working & Jobseekers - Am I eligible?



## familyguy (7 Aug 2013)

I was offered a part-time job that varies between 2 and 3 days per week.

It's long 12 hour shifts though, so I'd be working between 24 and 36 hours per week in total at a rate of around a tenner an hour.

I was reading up here 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts/unemployed_people/jobseekers_benefit.html

but I can't seem to find out whether I would still be entitled to claim Jobseeker's benefit and if so does anyone know how much if my pay was between say
240 and 360 euro (before tax) per week?


----------



## pudds (7 Aug 2013)

Can you work it out from this..



> Where a Jobseeker's Benefit recipient is working for part of a week, their entitlement will be based on a 5-day payment week. This means that for each day that a person is employed, 1/5th of the normal rate of Jobseeker's Benefit is deducted.
> 
> 
> If they get part-time work for 2 days, they will get 3/5ths of the normal Jobseeker's Benefit for that week and if they get part-time work for 3 days they will get 2/5ths of the normal rate of Jobseeker’s Benefit for the week. This change was implemented on 26 July 2012.
> ...


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Aug 2013)

Assuming that you are fully unemployed and now take up part-time work you can claim JSB for the days that you are not working ie. 2 days this week and 3 days next week.
 You should inform your local SW office as soon as you begin work and keep them informed of the days you are working 

Your earnings from your work will not be affected by your JSB but the combined income may bring you into the tax net


----------

